
Elon Musk apologises to Thai cave diver for Twitter attack - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-44870303
======
danso
In his apology, Musk links to a "well-written" (but basically unsourced) Quora
answer [0] that contains among other things, a "(very) limited defense" of why
Musk's "pedophile accusation wasn’t quite random." Musk's first tweet also
asserts that "Unsworth said several untruths" as context for why Musk got
angry.

I'm not Unsworth so I don't know how that apology should be taken by him
personally. But if Unsworth does try to sue for defamation, Musk's tweet
didn't seem to be helpful legally. It was nearly 3 days before he made the
apology (it took 2 days from the first to the last boy to be rescued). He
basically calls Unsworth a liar. And he leaves room for people to wonder that
Unsworth still _might_ be a pedophile, because hey, according to the Quora
article Musk endorses, "Thailand has a reputation for sex tourism in general".

A better apology would have been to not delegate his explanation to someone's
Quora essay. People should only care about what Musk himself uses as
justification.

[0] [https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-full-story-behind-Elon-
Musks...](https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-full-story-behind-Elon-Musks-
involvement-with-the-Thai-cave-rescue-effort)

------
sidcool
Sanity prevails. I was sure Elon's ego was hurt in this case. His machines are
like his babies and he could not handle criticism.

~~~
smithmayowa
Yeah stunning to see the proverbial elon ego take a back seat in this case,
that dude is just too passionate about his ideas to admit fault when wrong in
most cases, which I was half as passionate about my ideas.

